# Wrist Braced? You Have One? Sit Down And Have A Look At The Big Boy Bear Hunter!



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this has been a hard one to talk about! for the simple reason that it is one of a kind and i want to give Jskeen credit for this frame. not for its form, but for its scale and intended use. i have been shooting the behemoth now for 2 days, comparing to a variety of different frames, ease of use, accuracy, overall potential, i now have a very good feel for its potential, but if anyone (pop shot) would like to give it a run with their chrony to test the beast out i invite you since you do do such informative vids. any questions regarding the frame please ask and if i can answer i am sure James would be more than happy to answer!

below is the frame, named Bear Hunter by james, i call it Enormo! notice the balance, with attached brace it balances itself!







i placed 2 hand fillers next to it for comparison! the dimensions are. H 8 1/2 " X W 5" X D 1 3/8" fork spacing 3" W/ BRACE 9 1/2"







a few shots to show his craftsmanship even on such a purposeful frame.

























this i like, often times a person does really nice wood work but can lack in the leather, not here! the leather brace is formed perfectly and is 3 layers deep making for a 1/2" brace that is still soft enough to form to the arm.







finally the frame in hand how i have been shooting it!







i have shot everything from bb's to .50 lead, and to be honest i dont think i have even begun to test the limits of this very stout frame, plus the way James's frame attachment fits there is really no stress to the shooting wrist, and i dont know if even James knows this but because of his design the brace adjusts to the shooter, it has the ability to rotate on its vertical axis, to fit every shooter, i will admit when Jskeen popped up as a potential trader i jumped on his trade. it is fairly well know that he is both a really knowledgeable man but also a fantastic craftsman, everyone was right!
James, thank you......................................................... talk about coming out on top of a trade!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy crap, don't you need some kind of a permit for that thing? Wow cool, cool.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That thing is cool, but the chrony fell through...


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i like this Monster! cool! you have some 20mm steel? I would then shoot 25 mm steel


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looking good fella!!

James' work is stunning


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! that thing looks like you could use lil puppies, kittens, and midgets as ammo !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> That thing is cool, but the chrony fell through...


 to kill duh duh du du


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> That thing is cool, but the chrony fell through...


darn it i like your video style and varieties of ammo you shoot, my sad little range would not do this thing justice.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TobseB said:


> i like this Monster! cool! you have some 20mm steel? I would then shoot 25 mm steel


 i want to go Joeg on this one maybe a little Tobias, after a while i do want to try this in butterfly, i know it will do golf balls.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> looking good fella!!
> 
> James' work is stunning


 his work is as good as people say it is!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> wow ! that thing looks like you could use lil puppies, kittens, and midgets as ammo !


 i only like firing the kittens, thier eyes get really big when the pouch pulls them awayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> wow ! that thing looks like you could use lil puppies, kittens, and midgets as ammo !


 i only like firing the kittens, thier eyes get really big when the pouch pulls them awayyyyyyyyyy
[/quote]

hmmmm, i have bad images


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> wow ! that thing looks like you could use lil puppies, kittens, and midgets as ammo !


 i only like firing the kittens, thier eyes get really big when the pouch pulls them awayyyyyyyyyy
[/quote]

hmmmm, i have bad images
















[/quote]carton character images?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I was looking for some chrony pics I had taken of that thing at one time, but my computers are so disorganized that I'm lucky to find the internet. I did some testing on it way back when it was new using half inch steel, half inch lead and .54 lead, and the bands and tubes were both able to get even the .54 lead up over 200 without having to overdraw too much. The frame really makes very little difference in the velocity, other than by what kind of bands it lets you shoot. With the big heavy non tapered bands on it, there was really very little difference between the .5 steel and the .54 lead, and probably would not have been much difference with ammo a good bit heavier, if I had any around to test.

And yes, I built it with that pivoting feature so that it would self center on the bands no matter what angle it was shot at. Between that and being able to slide the leather forearm brace back and forth, it's fairly adjustable for different people, and still can break down to be packed flat.

I did find that stress test pic again, so I'll put it up here. There's 75 pounds of lead ingots in that ammo box 

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_254/gallery_1583_254_188781.jpg


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

wow. how'd you get into my shop to take that pic?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I was looking for some chrony pics I had taken of that thing at one time, but my computers are so disorganized that I'm lucky to find the internet. I did some testing on it way back when it was new using half inch steel, half inch lead and .54 lead, and the bands and tubes were both able to get even the .54 lead up over 200 without having to overdraw too much. The frame really makes very little difference in the velocity, other than by what kind of bands it lets you shoot. With the big heavy non tapered bands on it, there was really very little difference between the .5 steel and the .54 lead, and probably would not have been much difference with ammo a good bit heavier, if I had any around to test.
> 
> And yes, I built it with that pivoting feature so that it would self center on the bands no matter what angle it was shot at. Between that and being able to slide the leather forearm brace back and forth, it's fairly adjustable for different people, and still can break down to be packed flat.
> 
> ...


everything i throw at it so far just just does not seem to be any arder than the last, to me that means i need to push it harder, 75# if lead? wow, that means i need to do some exercise so i can try heavier bands, not that i will use something that heavy, its just been interesting testing our the bear hunter!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

vaya Moustro tan moustroso Mark jeje!

Muy chula la Moustra caza osos jskeen.

Esa foto donde aparecen dos resorteras de apoyo se me figura cuando en una boda agarran al novio para evitar que lo tumben en el baile de la bibora de la mar jejeje! arriba los novios... los novios... los novios!!! jejeje!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> vaya Moustro tan moustroso Mark jeje!
> 
> Muy chula la Moustra caza osos jskeen.
> 
> Esa foto donde aparecen dos resorteras de apoyo se me figura cuando en una boda agarran al novio para evitar que lo tumben en el baile de la bibora de la mar jejeje! arriba los novios... los novios... los novios!!! jejeje!


el grande es padre de pie entre las 2 personas de recién casados , él sabe que el niño quiere que se quitara la ropa interior de cuero hijas! hajeheja


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Adult toys


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

indeed sir


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

[sub]You could kill a 'Baar with that thing![/sub]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> [sub]You could kill a 'Baar with that thing![/sub]


i was outside showing my neighbor yesterday, he used to be an competitive archer, he said the same thing, he loved it, i told him the same thing, he was bragging about his old wrist rocket, so i told him to get his and i would get mine, he fell in love with mine and kinda forgot about his! the Bear Hunter id alot of fun to shoot, especially since it does its own support. being so large i thought the aim would be different, but its no different than aiming any other frame.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

NICE TRADE!

SLINGBOW, SLINGBOW, SLINGBOW!

Definitely a "Driver" for "Slingshot Golf"

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> NICE TRADE!
> 
> SLINGBOW, SLINGBOW, SLINGBOW!
> 
> ...


i've shot a few gold balls, the forks are wide enough to accomodate all reasonable size ammo, it's a kick shooting this frame!


----------



## fezunt (May 23, 2012)

how much are these?and what have you hunted with it so far?

thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

how much? hmmmm you would have to speak with Jskeen about that.

as another member suggested i shoot puppies and kittens as ammo, but have only managed to down a dragon.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Gotta rubber band and key ring it!! Talkin slingbow status!! That way, if you wanna go back to slingshot mode, its easy to slip off


----------



## TGPB (Mar 9, 2013)

I need one!!! We have a wolf problem. This looks perfect!!! Put me on the list.


----------

